# Vinyl wrap - bird droppings..



## EsiFlow (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi guys, posting on behalf of a friend who isn't a forum member as yet.

He has recently had his BMW's roof wrapped in gloss black vinyl, and already it's been subject to an attack of bird droppings. It has marked the vinyl. So my question is, is there anything on the market that would be suitable for removing/restoring the finish?

I did a search and read some posts suggesting that IPA might be suitable? There's not too much info on it though.

I'm reluctatnt to suggest polishing or claying, as I think this might permenantly mark the surface.

Going forward, can any wax be used to protect the finish? Or is there anything specific that would be more suited.

Thanks in advance.

Das.


----------



## Concho (Jan 11, 2011)

I've always been tempted to get my whole car covered in matt black vinyl wrap but I've always been put off by thoughts it's a nightmare to maintain. Sorry I have no ideas but I will be looking at answers with interest.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Aside from removing it ASAP I don't think there is too much you can do with vinyl...

I had mine wrapped in matte grey for 3 months and it had a clear laminate over the top and this with stood bird bombs for two weeks before I cleaned it. Guess he just has the vinyl which will be pretty sensitive to the chemicals in bird droppings. You could wax it to protect it in future but you can't wetsand or polish vinyl.

I got sick of the stuff and ripped it off though as it was not as great a finish as I wanted, £2k down the drain. :lol:


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Would the swisswax cleaner stuff for vinyl work?


----------



## Red October (Mar 16, 2011)

agree with the laminated vinyl protection andwer there - vinyl is by its very nature, soft. A good lamiante is usually more expensive than the vinyl though ! (i know this as i buy alot of it ) not sure on best way to hide any damage though & i have been in the vinyl game for 25 years, gentle polish ? - would be interested in peoples opinoin on here myself !

cheers
G


----------

